# stihl backpack blower motor cores



## pelhamjeff (Mar 9, 2021)

I just inherited about 20-25 engines from stihl backpack blowers. They all have play in the crank bearings. Most are 4mix. Is there any market or demand for them? Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## cscltd (Mar 11, 2021)

If piston and cylinders in good shape, you may be able to sell


----------

